# Install MS Office without a disk drive



## RWBurge (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to install my licensed MS Office 2003 into my Acer Aspire One netbook (XP Home, sp 3) which has no CD drive. I have the original program disk and key. Using another PC, can I copy the disk data onto a USB flash drive and perform the installation from that?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

copying it to a usb flash drive should do the trick. If you encounter some problems while installing it from the flash drive, then copy the contents on to your hard drive and try installing it again.


----------



## RWBurge (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for the help. Am I to assume that pretty much all disk-based applications may be USB flash installed in this manner?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know if all of them can be installed like that, but I'm pretty sure that most of them can be installed thru the usb flash drive.


----------



## Domesticdaze (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know if this of any help or even relevant, but I have a home office network at home, and I loaded Office and a lot of other stuff via the network. All my computers are running Xp, and I just went through the wizard, so loading programs, internet access and printing all go through my pc, while my Acer Netbook and another laptop are happy to piggy back from my pc. Hope this helps, or at least makes sense.


----------

